# Ginger Scallion Noodles



## powerplantop (Dec 24, 2012)

Recipe for Ginger Scallion Sauce:
1/2 Cup Peanut Oil
1 oz gratted Ginger
1 Bunch Chpped Scallions 
1 teaspoon salt

Noodles: I used a 12oz package of soba noodles but feel free to experiment.

Mix Ginger, Scallions and salt

Heat oil until it starts to smoke, turn off heat and using caution add Ginger, Scallions and salt. I prefere to do this outside since it does splatter at lot. After it cools remove about half of the sauce.

Cook noodles per package directions drain.

When noodles are almost done reheat sauce.

Add noodles to sauce and mix.

Plate and garnish with extra sauce. 




Ginger Scallion Noodles with Roasted Pork Tenderloin by powerplantop, on Flickr

Ginger Scallion Noodles with Roasted Pork Tenderloin Recipe - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Dec 24, 2012)

powerplantop said:


> Recipe for Ginger Scallion Sauce:
> 1/2 Cup Peanut Oil
> 1 oz gratted Ginger
> 1 Bunch Chpped Scallions
> ...



pork always scores big with me, pp.  you have added an appetizing new dimension here, with your ginger-scallion-noodles treatment.  looks delish, and relatively simple to replicate--can't wait to make this one!  and, i just found locally grown pork chops to check out too!
thank you for sharing this recipe, pp.


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 24, 2012)

vitauta said:


> pork always scores big with me, pp.  you have added an appetizing new dimension here, with your ginger-scallion-noodles treatment.  looks delish, and relatively simple to replicate--can't wait to make this one!  and, i just found locally grown pork chops to check out too!
> thank you for sharing this recipe, pp.



It is very simple and tatse really good. I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 24, 2012)

Once again, this looks fantastic and I can't wait to try it.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 26, 2012)

I am going to try this with brown rice noodles and chicken (can't have the soba or the pork at the moment).  Otherwise it is something I can and will enjoy!

As usual, PPT, you come up with the most scrumptious of recipes!


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 26, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> I am going to try this with brown rice noodles and chicken (can't have the soba or the pork at the moment).  Otherwise it is something I can and will enjoy!
> 
> As usual, PPT, you come up with the most scrumptious of recipes!



Thank you. I am sure you will enjoy it. It is really about the sauce. I like it with chinese egg noodles. This sauce is normally served with boiled chicken. So it will gos really well with chicken. 

Be sure to post how it turns out.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 26, 2012)

powerplantop said:


> Thank you. I am sure you will enjoy it. It is really about the sauce. I like it with chinese egg noodles. This sauce is normally served with boiled chicken. So it will gos really well with chicken.
> 
> Be sure to post how it turns out.



I am very restricted but can have everything in the sauce.  In fact, ginger and onions (the scallions) are very good for my diet!  Because I am so restricted I want things with good flavours to make the food interesting.  I will be able to use this sauce to flavour lots of things like my brown rice, noodles, chicken, etc.  Looking forward to trying it soon.  I will let you know!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm putting soba noodles on my shopping list right now, and ginger. It sounds like it would be tasty and so nice and simple.


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 26, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I'm putting soba noodles on my shopping list right now, and ginger. It sounds like it would be tasty and so nice and simple.



The sauce is very simple and works with almost any kind of noodle.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 26, 2012)

powerplantop said:


> The sauce is very simple and works with almost any kind of noodle.


I suppose it would, but I like soba noodles and I know I can get them at the health food store where I get my ginger and scallions.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 27, 2012)

powerplantop said:


> Thank you. I am sure you will enjoy it. It is really about the sauce. I like it with chinese egg noodles. This sauce is normally served with boiled chicken. So it will gos really well with chicken.
> 
> Be sure to post how it turns out.


 I am trying this tonight but will add some nice shrimp I have left from Christmas to it. Thank you so much for a simple recipe I'm looking forward to Dh getting home so we can manga
kades


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 27, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I am trying this tonight but will add some nice shrimp I have left from Christmas to it. Thank you so much for a simple recipe I'm looking forward to Dh getting home so we can manga
> kades



Shrimp should work with this, but with shrimp I would have to add some garlic....


----------



## taxlady (Jan 10, 2013)

I tried this with thinly sliced, marinated beef tenderloin. Oh yeah, I'm going to make this again. I'll make more sauce though.


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 10, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I tried this with thinly sliced, marinated beef tenderloin. Oh yeah, I'm going to make this again. I'll make more sauce though.



I bet it was good with beef. 

It is good to make extra of the sauce to have in the fridge.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 10, 2013)

powerplantop said:


> I bet it was good with beef.
> 
> It is good to make extra of the sauce to have in the fridge.


It was good with beef. I used tenderloin because I already had it sliced and it was a small enough portion that it defrosted quickly. I'll try it with pork or chicken next time, probably.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 11, 2013)

I have tried this with just the rice vermicelli noodles and no meat.  I doubled up on the sauce and it was great!  Since my diet is limited, it is important to change things up and this sauce is very flexible!


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 11, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> I have tried this with just the rice vermicelli noodles and no meat.  I doubled up on the sauce and it was great!  Since my diet is limited, it is important to change things up and this sauce is very flexible!



Variety helps staying on a diet. Glad you enjoy the sauce.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks fabulous PPT


----------

